
AVA-IA  Agnostic Virtual Assistant - soyjavi
https://github.com/ava-ia/core
======
soyjavi
The main purpose of AVA (Agnostic Virtual Assistant) is create a clever/fast
assistant for any kind of context. This repository concerns the core of AVA so
feel free for try in your NodeJS projects.

Nowadays we can find a lot of assistants, and more and more in coming years,
all of us know that Apps in future will be more conversational and less
click/action. For that reason our approach is create an agnostic and reusable
system for help developers to create any kind of virtual assistants.

